# Looking for Business Management Software



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

I am looking for business management software specific to the apparel industry. I am somewhat familiar with Shopworks, but I ran across another piece of software called DecEzy. I'm wondering if anyone has ever used this at all?

I'd love to know what you recommend. We use Quickbooks, and DecEzy seems to have a similar interface. We want software that will help us track the order process from start to finish.

Thanks!


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Check ryonets screen printers plugin for qb.


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

From what I've seen, the QB plug-in just makes the accounting software more specific to our industry. It's not true business management software. Is this incorrect?


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I believe that is correct. If you want a shop manager I have been looking at t-works manager. And will likely use that in the near future.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Make a custom for your company, by hiring a good software company.


----------



## kuldeep joshi (Jul 7, 2012)

crackerjackshack said:


> I am looking for business management software specific to the apparel industry. I am somewhat familiar with Shopworks, but I ran across another piece of software called DecEzy. I'm wondering if anyone has ever used this at all?
> 
> I'd love to know what you recommend. We use Quickbooks, and DecEzy seems to have a similar interface. We want software that will help us track the order process from start to finish.
> 
> Thanks!


You can try the free version of TeamWox's small business management software! For more advanced features, you can check their paid software as well, however, I would advise you to use their trial version.. Here are more details - TeamWox Groupware - Now Free For Small Business!


----------



## suzamac (Mar 18, 2008)

To keep your costs low, do not hire a software designer. Of the shelf is WAY more economical. Shopworks (we bought it) is expensive crap, IMHO. We ultimately bought Fast Manager which for quoting and invoicing was much easier and better than Shopworks. The ability to download current catalog pricing from major distributors is invaluable. Go to T-quoter's website. They have a spreadsheet comparing their software to other competitors. Then go check them out. There is at least one other which lets you download catalogs.


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

I used to be a sales rep for another company that had Shopworks, and they were less than thrilled with it, too. That was quite a while back, though, so maybe they've worked out the bugs. Regardless, it's more than we want to spend right now. I'm leaning toward T-Boss (they also have the downloadable catalogs). I'll definitely check into T-Quoter, too.

Thank you so much for the feedback.


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

I've looked at the pricing and list of features, but I have a few questions. First, I'm not clear about all the pricing. They have 4 different sets of prices, but what is the difference among all of them? What's the difference between License and Subscription pricing, and then what are the "recurring" fees - and are they required? Second, are the vendor catalogs a separate fee or are they a free plug-in?


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

....making more sense now. The up-front purchase is definitely the least expensive way in the long run. I really like the fact that you can store DST files, and also that you can quote so many different types of projects-screen printing, embroidery, signs, promo products, etc. Definitely liking the looks of this!!

What are the down sides of this program? On the surface, everything looks great!


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

I use the simplest version of FastManager, which is just for generating quotes. I cannot tell you about their shop management software, because I don't use it, but I can tell you I have had two issues with the quoting package that they have run down and fixed for me, even though the product is out of support ( I guess they have a new one coming soon). I was pretty impressed that they would spend that much effort supporting a $50 (yes, fifty) piece of software. They seem to understand the value of good support.


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks, Riph! Great info.


----------



## suzamac (Mar 18, 2008)

crackerjackshack said:


> ....making more sense now. The up-front purchase is definitely the least expensive way in the long run. I really like the fact that you can store DST files, and also that you can quote so many different types of projects-screen printing, embroidery, signs, promo products, etc. Definitely liking the looks of this!!
> 
> What are the down sides of this program? On the surface, everything looks great!


what program are you referring to in this post?


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm referring to T-Quoter in that post.


----------



## Malee45 (Aug 20, 2012)

Try IMPRESS software. Here is what they say "Impress™ is the only fully-integrated ERP (Enterprise Resource Planning) management software specifically designed for the Apparel Decorating, Screen Printing, and Embroidering industries."

Their website is http://www.precisesoftware.net

Good luck!


----------



## Hamilcar (Nov 19, 2012)

I use Latitude business management software, not apparel specific but it has great modules for job tracking, resource planning, client management, item registration, Quickbooks link, etc. Also it can generate quotes, invoices and reports. I find it simple and best for my business transactions.


----------



## Hamilcar (Nov 19, 2012)

I use Latitude business management software, not apparel specific but it has great modules for job tracking, resource planning, client management, item registration, Quickbooks link, etc. Also it can generate quotes, invoices and reports. I find it simple and best for my business transactions.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Hamilcar said:


> I use Latitude business management software, not apparel specific but it has great modules for job tracking, resource planning, client management, item registration, Quickbooks link, etc. Also it can generate quotes, invoices and reports. I find it simple and best for my business transactions.



If you are looking for a good full shop management software then Price It Master is hard to beat. You can check it out at priceitsoftware.com


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

I actually had this same issue when I ran my shop during college. I'm a software developer as well and decided to make a solution that was ultra simple and well priced compared to what's out there, it's called Printavo. Others have found it useful too and it could help you if you run a lean operation. Check the link in my signature.

Before I made this we were using Google Calendar, PayPal, Google Docs, Basecamp and others. All web-based as you can notice b/c we were always on the go selling new jobs and meeting with customers. Mobile was super important and our customers liked when we came to them.


----------



## nikhiljoseph (Jan 8, 2016)

The software which manages my contacts allows to create invoices and benefit me to create financial report in betterway is Apptivo. Hope you would experience the same.


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi,
MINDBODY is the best Business Management Software.


----------



## finkgraphics (Oct 10, 2012)

I use a combo of tworks manager to organize contacts, jobs, etc and quickbooks for accounting. It requires double entering data a lot but both programs are good at what they do and have worked for me for the past 5 years.


----------



## espeinc (Aug 30, 2008)

As it is now, there is no Business Management software that will be a perfect fit for every company in our industry. There are a lot of choices and price ranges. There are some that are simple and some that are a lot more complex. I still think the best approach is to have it created specifically for your own shop. We've gone both ways - first created our own and then reviewed what is out there. We've always come back and upgraded ours instead of going with what is out there.
There are many goods one available and what anyone chooses is dependent on what they need. Most have some sort of pricing of services, blanks, setups, etc incorporated on it. There is only maybe two that have full accounting as well.
Being a large shop ourselves, we still use a two system process. One for order management and one for accounting. Luckily we've been able to connect both and avoid double entry.

I'm sure with time there will be more and more solutions coming out. but instead of adapting your process to the software, it is better to adapt the software to what your business is. That means custom created.


----------



## harryvent (Aug 8, 2016)

If you are looking management software for your business, try Apptivo. I think it suitable to manage all your business processes without any difficulty. Try to connect them.


----------



## DeeSolution14 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm just noticing this post is from 2012, You have to remember this, you pay for what you get, I can't buy a mazda and expect it to preform like a bmw. The same goes for software, everyone may not have the same experince as you so that's why its important to assest the software yourself by taking a test trial and demo to review the capabilities to see if it meets your critiera. 

Im a long time user of www.shopworx.com and swear by it I used fast manager and t cal they are good programs but SW is way more robust for all of my embellished produucts. They think of the parimeter clone orders saving art work in different formats and as you can read im extremly happy with them. Its 2016 and im currently using i pads on the production floor and creating barcodes for inventory. just check it out before knocking it.


----------



## jjsegura (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi, 
I recommended to you Cowbird by Symbiont Technologies. You can integrate the excel and is multilenguages.


----------



## digitizingninjas (Aug 19, 2016)

Do you know any online software to integrate with website


----------

